
Founders Do. Not. Raise. Venture. Capital - jamesskylor
https://www.gradschool.co/v/rich-founder-poor-founder
======
kgraves
This is paramount, especially in this era of surveillance capitalism, taking
VC money with the intention of selling your soul for another boss for the
promised land of a gigantic exit harms your customers.

The bootstrapped lifestyle business option is the best and most ethical
choice. (As long as you are not spying on your customers with analytics)

~~~
XCSme
> As long as you are not spying on your customers with analytics

Where do you draw the line between necessary analytics and "spying" analytics?

If you have an ecommerce site you want to know how much you sell in total. You
need to know what products sell the best. You need to know where users that
buy your product come from. You should know if your website goes down or the
loading speed is suddenly terrible. You should know if errors occur on the
site that stop users from purchasing a product. You should A/B test to see if
users prefer a specific tone of voice or layout.

~~~
XCSme
I personally believe that most analytics that is not shared with 3rd parties
(eg. not sold to others) and that is used solely for the purpose of improving
the user experience is not that evil.

~~~
kgraves
What does 'improving the user experience' mean?

I don't subscribe to the 'user' terminology as if they are drug addicts.

I would be fine with apache/nginx logs as long as the IP addresses are heavily
anonymised and nothing else. It's got everything you need without actively
tracking people with intrusive JS, and your site will be faster.

This would also make you a better privacy respecting developer and company as
a whole.

